# Christmas Tree Train up?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up this Hartland Christmas Tree Train set this summer. Missing a few parts, but runs quiet, which was important for the spouse ear test. Post your xmas train pix.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Jerry, 

Merry Christmas, I really like the Kalamazoo Loco I've got one also.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, mine is a little different from last year, SO I will try to get a photo or two after I get home. 

Best, 
 David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's not large scale, but my Lionel prewar Torpedo freight set is 70 years old (at least) now. The extra cream boxcar with the brown roof and ends is older - probably from the 1930s. Not sure how old the little Plasticville church is, but the price rubber stamped on the box is 98 cents. The tinplate Marx Girard whistling station probably dates from the early 1950s. When I bought the station it was in its original box and still had the original control button. It's a really retro display, but I like it.










Best wishes for the Season,
David Meashey


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I like to play outside!!!

Pray for snow and keep the humor dry


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Last year I had problems with fur from our 3 cats getting on the track and in my rods. Here is this years solution. It seems to be working pretty well !


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That's neat Randy, you gut that all out of cardboard? laser? Probably could sell that as a kit.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy; 

That's a really clever use for corrugated cardboard. I had to look at it a couple times before I realized what the base material was. 
Thought it was door skin plywood at first. 

Great idea! 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Jerry, I'm a Corrugated (cardboard) Designer for a living so I have access to this cool table at work which cut it. It actually uses a #11 Xacto blade straight up and down. It also vibrates up and down about .005" Can't sell them since it's conflict of interest. The other problem is the top loop that you don't want to fold that is 96 x 54. But it's great for a one off. I was a whole evening punching out the scrap and assembling it.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Eric, beautiful picture of that outside Christmas rail fun! If you ask me that could have been a winner in the photo contest!!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

We don't have a train under the Christmas tree (just a manger), but on our HO scale layout this guy just got his Christmas tree:


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

We got our tree up but I suffer a problem. We have a fake tree that hangs low and almost touches the ceiling. Can't build a platform to raise the tree because of the height. We have a small table that I might put my Train Li bent 30 inch circle of track on and run a Lehman Christmas set on though? Photo's to come if I can find time to set that up. 

Chas


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

*Merry Christmas and all the best for 2012!!!*


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The train runs around the ceiling at our house. 

This was our Christmas display this year... a one night show at the local historical site.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

My youngest grandson Billy wanted a background for under his tree so I used corrugated plastic board onto which I glued some of his favorite buildings: Billy's House from the Polar Express, his nursery school, the local Wawa convenience store (popular in the Delaware Valley), and a South Jersey diner at which he enjoys eating. They were all downloaded from the Internet, resized and printed, and the scene touched up with paint applied with a sponge. It folds for storage.


Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't put up a tree in years but I still bring out the American Flyer stuff my brother and I had as kids. Only it sits on my mantle, chugging away with the smell of liquid smoke filling the air. Three guesses how I accomplish this.











JackM


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Jack; 

Back in the day when I still had my American Flyers, I would use a small block of wood to raise the chassis just off the rails, allowing the drive wheels to turn freely. 

Are you doing the same thing? Looks like the garland hids the block of wood. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I still prefer a little O under the tree... Here's my newly expanded setup that has a siding and goes out around the couch as well.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Back in the day when I still had my American Flyers, I would use a small block of wood to raise the chassis just off the rails, allowing the drive wheels to turn freely. 

Are you doing the same thing? Looks like the garland hids the block of wood. 

Yup! I took two ties from the track and slid them on from above. They keep the drivers about 1/32" off the rails. I tried to get an avi file of the train at full smoke this morning but it's a real dark day here and I have no artificial light available there so the movie was as grainy as a bowl of oatmeal. Chuffs nicely for something in its 60s. And the engine sounds good too. 

JackM


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is our tree this year. I have my Kalamazoo Mt central running around. 



















I also switch the trains up some. Below is my HLW yard Master with some Kalamazoo rolling stock. My 2 year old put his little train in front. LOL


----------



## jwrose (Dec 1, 2011)

No picture sadly, but got my brother-in-law to put up his train set around the tree (and couch) this year. He's got a train of LGB coke cars with the Coke F7 A+B setup. 

F7 has a technical glitch (Can't make it around two corners of the oval for some reason, so my little C&S mogul #8 came to the rescue (my nephew has since nicknamed it "Smoke") and is puffing away around the tree


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I put up my first Christmas loop this year. Run a Bachmann Christmas trolley around it -- and a small NP&S freight train.Because of a tight fit, I built a table on 3.5 inch legs to raise the train and tree slightly. When I get home, I'll send some pix.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well here is what I run around my tree. Has been really reliable so far. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That santa looks like he is on tracks too! 

greg


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a bit carried away when putting down track...










Two loops with two "Addams Family" crossings.










Best,
TJ


----------



## jwrose (Dec 1, 2011)

TJ - That's not carried away, that's just a good start!


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Merry Christmas..............
https://picasaweb.google.com/Trainman24/2011ChristmasTreeAndTrainLayout

https://picasaweb.google.com/Trainman24/2011ChristmasTreeAndTrainLayout


----------

